# mono followed by chronic fatigue



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

My son Jacob had mono at college, it will be two years ago in February. College doc called it an "adenal virus," but it was confirmed by blood test that May by local doctor.

At the time, he was hoping to serve a mission, and when I thought he was better, I took him down to start his required Hep B shots. So I don't know whether that made it worse. But he soon started complaining of constant headaches, on top of the fatigue.

In almost two years, and after several trips to the doctor, including getting a head scan, nothing has seemed to change.

He goes to college and gets A's, but is not able to do a whole lot more because of the fatigue and headaches. Once in awhile, like this week, something sets off a worse reaction and he lays around moaning and groaning, saying he hurts all over. He has had a cold and/or allergies, and it may just be that little things like that put him over the top since he feels bad all the time.

I really don't know where to begin to help him to feel better.

Oh, one more thing. He had viral menengitis as a newborn. Since all I could find out about that at the time is that a virus somehow takes over the body, entering even the menengis, I wonder if his body just processes things differently?

I am open to suggestions, conventional or otherwise.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If I were in that place, I would take ten days of oral colloidal silver, use some clove essential oil on my feet twice daily and take MSM daily. The silver will kill a virus, the clove oil has the highest ORAC level, so it also works against any virus. The MSM helps to regenerate nerves and heal them which would help any leftover issues from any previous brain swelling from the meningitis if that is a problem. 
And seeing a naturopath for a live blood analysis (dark field microscopy) might reveal if he has lyme disease or some other virus or inflammation or any other problem that might be bothering him.
On top of all this I would be taking large doses of Vit C daily too. But that's just what I would do for myself. A naturopath could give you some better ideas and diagnosis.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds exactly like epstein-barr which is responsible for MONO but sometimes lingers indefinitely creating the very symptoms your son has.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

if you do the silver also use kyo-dophlis to put back the good bacteria.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

It sounds like chronic fatigue/fibro, but you really need to see a doctor to rule out anything else. Like the others said it could still be a virus or something else. Apparently, mono is one of the big triggers for chronic fatigue. Each person with CF/fibro is different and what works for one of us doesn't for others. That being said there are several things that help me to function more like a normal person. I stay away from caffeine, sugar, artificial sweeteners and processed foods. I also watch my carb intake, too many and I am headed for a crash. I take 3000 IUs of vitamin D in the winter and lower it in the summer because I am in the sun more. I drink several glasses of raw milk a day. I take 2 tbls. of raw apple cider vinegar a day. I also take a supplement called thyodine for the iodine because I think part of my CF is adrenal fatigue. I also take a B complex. A regular routine is helpful, I crash more when I am off my routine. I set aside some time each day just for rest, usually mid afternoon for me. I either take a nap or just lay on the couch for a little while. With the farm I do get excercise everyday, but excercise is important. I also eat small meals/snacks through the day rather than eat 3 large meals because this helps keep my blood sugar stable and I feel better. Anyway, this is what helps me. Maybe something in here can help your son. CF/Fibro is horrible and debilitating. I am still tired daily and still have daily pain, but it is manageable most days. I have had fibro pain since I was 8, so I really don't know what "pain free" is. I feel great if I can keep it down to an ache. The CF started with some thyroid issues and even with the issues resolved never went away. Have a doctor check him out though, blessings, Kat


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

thanks. I've had him to the doctor a number of times, and he has been prescribed a number of meds that all just made it worse. The last time we were there, the doctor gave him the "get out more" talk and prescribed antidepressants, which also made things worse. So we stopped going to him. 

If I take him to the doctor again, I really need some clue as to what kind of doctor I should take him to. His Family Practice doc does not have a clue of how to help him.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

> I really need some clue as to what kind of doctor I should take him to


Try to find a "functional" doctor in your area. They do both kinds of medicine; prescription and natural. 

My daughter contracted mono a few years back in high school when she was 15 or 16. She will be 19 in Feb. When she first was diagnosed, she was a very sick girl. She could not even get out of bed and get dressed. No energy. Just about broke my heart to see her like that. It took her several weeks to bump back to "almost normal." Now, she still has spells where she is very tired. She has her share of headaches also. I'm CONSTANTLY on her to slow down and rest as she is ALWAYS on the go; her job, college, friends, etc. The doctor told her that rest is the best thing for mono. I try to get her to take vitamin supplements but that's a joke. HOWEVER, she does drink RAW MILK, which is good for her.
She tries to eat somewhat healthy but still eats junk also. I try to tell her that refined sugar is a killer and is destroying the nation but teenagers have a mind of their own.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

For the heck of it, try a Lyme titer. A lot of the co-infections that go along with the disease itself create symptoms like this, on TOP of the Lyme, on TOP of the Fibro. It is simply tons of fun. Get him tested, just in case.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

what's a lyme titer?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Get a live blood analysis or darkfield microscopy. It is simply a few droplets of blood on a slide that is looked at under a powerful microscope. The last one I had was thirty dollars. Different diseases show up differently in the blood. Lyme Disease shows up by the presence of spirochaetes. You can have a live blood or a dry blood analysis. They are amazing. In dried blood, it is literally a couple of drops of blood that dry and then are looked at under a microscope. Bacterial infections show up as perfect white circles in the dry blood splatters. And not only that, they can tell what part of the body has the infection by where the white circle in the splatter is located.
I honestly doubted all these types of things until I spent time looking at numerous slides from different people. They all look different. Yet every dried blood splatter looks the exact same from the same person under the microscope. People with cancer, any cancer, have large white areas of inflammation with black spots in a dry blood splatter. And they have numerous red blood cells that are mis-shaped with "bites" out of them. The point is, different diseases have different markers that show in the blood. Its a simple, cheap test that can give you lots of information. Some chiropractors are doing them now, as are naturopaths. Just do a google search for your location for live blood analysis.

And, colloidal silver will kill a virus be it Epstien Barr, chicken pox, mono, or whatever. So you might simply try it. Also, clove oil has the highest ORAC level, so it also helps with viruses. Look it up, and consider putting it on his feet. You use essential oils on the feet where the meridians are all at the surface.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ7uHNVD18w[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=Orac+value+clove+oil&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

JIL said:


> what's a lyme titer?


Have him tested for Lymes disease. Which can go undiagnosed. Lymes causes pain and fatigue among other things. It's curable with antibiotics.

I've had Chronic Fatique Syndrome after exposure to Epstein Barr for 15 plus years. It's a rollercoster. There are times when I feel completely normal and can hold a job, and others when I can't get out of bed for weeks. 

When I was first diagnosed, I went to an infectious diseases specialist. I'd done the run around with my GP for about 7 or 8 months by then. The conversation went something like,

"So I have a virus. And the virus doesn't go away (in my case, I apparently have Epstein Barr living in my bone marrow and it comes out to play every so often.)" 
The ID guy said, "Yep." 
I said, They doing anything with antivirals for this?"
He said, "Nope." And handed me a pamphlet.
I said, "Have a nice day." 

Since then, they've done research that points to many different causes and effects, but the end result is that people who are affected have immune systems that don't handle some viri well. It's a multi system disease. The adrenal system is affected. Brain chemistry can be affected. It depends. 

A lot of doctors want to throw anti depressants at you. I never quite understood that. You don't feel bad because your life sucks. Your life sucks because you feel bad. But the malaise and disrupted sleep patterns and other symptons mimic depression so they try the drugs. It helps some people, but then some people have issues, brain chemistry imbalances etc, where if they weren't sick, they might have problems anyway. 

There is one thing that is clear though. Doing too much can make you much sicker. Rest and lifestyle modification are critical for any kind of long term functionality. The bear of it is, many people who are affected are "Type A" personalities that want to go go go. Dealing with the idea that you can't can be a soul killer. (then those Anti depressants might come in handy. LOL.) 

Eating clean helps. Taking vitamin supplements, helps. Taking it easy, helps. Planning in advance helps. Knowing that some days you just can't meet your obligations takes some getting used to. But once that's internalised, helps. Support groups can be useful since he's just starting out and trying to figure out what he's up against. They can recommend Drs and tend to keep up on the research. 

Good luck for you and your son. It's a journey.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

mtc said:


> Have him tested for Lymes disease. Which can go undiagnosed. Lymes causes pain and fatigue among other things. It's curable with antibiotics.
> 
> I've had Chronic Fatique Syndrome after exposure to Epstein Barr for 15 plus years. It's a rollercoster. There are times when I feel completely normal and can hold a job, and others when I can't get out of bed for weeks.
> 
> ...


This is 100% correct and the best advice you've gotten so far. It is common knowledge that exposure to Epstein-Barr can cause chronic fatigue syndrome. I quick google search of this should give you lots of info. It used to be called "Yuppy Flu".

Your doctor should have told you this, it is very common after exposure to Epstein-Barr.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

beccachow said:


> For the heck of it, try a Lyme titer. A lot of the co-infections that go along with the disease itself create symptoms like this, on TOP of the Lyme, on TOP of the Fibro. It is simply tons of fun. Get him tested, just in case.


That's what I was going to suggest - his symptoms sound verrrrrru much like my 14 yo dd's.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

After dealing with a similar crisis several years ago, I went to a naturopath and he was the only one that helped me at all with the mono that I had. You can permanantly get rid of the virus, but I agree that your son needs further testing first. Naturopaths do practice both types of medicine and have resources to do further testing than what conventional doctors do, if needed. Ask around or google some in your area. Alot of insurances now pay for the doc visits as well. I wouldn't go messing around with lots of meds until you know what is exactly wrong. My 2 cents.


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

kirkmcquest said:


> This is 100% correct and the best advice you've gotten so far. It is common knowledge that exposure to Epstein-Barr can cause chronic fatigue syndrome. I quick google search of this should give you lots of info. It used to be called "Yuppy Flu".
> 
> Your doctor should have told you this, it is very common after exposure to Epstein-Barr.


Yeah, but most doctors are woefully ignorant. I have a doctor friend who always asks me how my fibro is doing. I know people with fibromyalgia. The two diseases are not the same. There's a fair few who are willing to concede to post viral malaise, but if it persists for more than a year and heads into chronic fatigue country, then they want to start treating the patient like a headcase when they're still sick.

It would be easier if everybody afflicted had exactly the same symptoms, but that's not the case. My symptoms tend to be cyclical and I've reached a point where I'm on a decline. Everytime I get "sick" I recover with less energy. Other people go on a steady decline. Or they improve to the point (over time) where for all intents and purposes, they're cured. 

Some people have sleep issues to the point where they have to have sleep studies done. Some have breathing issues. Some have pain. Some have none. Some have muscle weakness or nerve function issues. There's aphasia (losing the ability to speak.) And brain fog. Memory issues. Having your IQ drop like a stone. Heart issues. It just depends. 

It's to the point where some researchers are dumping the CFS label. I use it because that's the acronym I was saddled with. It's not really accurate anymore. In Europe and the UK the condition is called M.E. Which I can't pronounce in its long form on a good day. 

Here's a link http://www.cfids-cab.org/MESA/framework.html


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

mtc said:


> Yeah, but most doctors are woefully ignorant. I have a doctor friend who always asks me how my fibro is doing. I know people with fibromyalgia. The two diseases are not the same. There's a fair few who are willing to concede to post viral malaise, but if it persists for more than a year and heads into chronic fatigue country, then they want to start treating the patient like a headcase when they're still sick.
> 
> It would be easier if everybody afflicted had exactly the same symptoms, but that's not the case. My symptoms tend to be cyclical and I've reached a point where I'm on a decline. Everytime I get "sick" I recover with less energy. Other people go on a steady decline. Or they improve to the point (over time) where for all intents and purposes, they're cured.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who works in the ER he says that they slap the label "fibromyalgia" on anything they don't know. It becomes a joke, and anything they don't have the answer to they just say "fibromyalgia" even if they are talking about the daily specials in the cafeteria.

The bottom line is that doctors are stubbornly resistant to admitting that they don;t know what is wrong with you. They'd rather call you a 'head case' than admit that they don't have the answer.

There must be millions and millions of bacteria, viruses, parasites in existence at any given time (the number is unknown) and they are constantly evolving, cross breeding and changing. To think that the medical community can be aware of all of it, or even a significant percentage of it, is naive.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have worked with docs for years and with the experience that I have had Naturopathic doctors listen more attentively because they know that you have already used other methods and they are more willing to help.


----------

